# Squirrels with out a dog



## Etoncathunter (Sep 18, 2014)

I've been reading here more this year than most because I'm getting back towards squirrel hunting to take my son with me. One thing that keeps popping up though is "Am I the only person that doesn't use a dog?" Don't get me wrong I have nothing against dogs I've never hunted over one, but that is just because I've never had the opportunity. Growing up squirrel hunting to me was always like deer hunting. You find a promising area, pull up a seat on a convenient stump, sit back and watch the sunrise throug the trees, watch the squirrels wake up and make their first bounces through the branches, and finally when you get a few far enough from their holes you "unleash heck". That is always an amazing way to start the day, some part of Heaven must be like that. The thing is though everything I read here makes me feel ignorant, incompetent, and backwards because I'm not using a dog.  So, that brings me back to my original question, am I the only one who doesn't use a dog?


----------



## j_seph (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't, I enjoy the walk, sit, wait & watch, walk, sit, wait & watch


----------



## MossyOak92 (Sep 18, 2014)

not worth buying/training/feeding a dog for the 5-6 times I go squirrel hunting a year. Rather just sneak around till i can run one up a tree and send my brother around to the other side to run it to my side of the tree.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 18, 2014)

A seasoned hunter will learn that it's not just about meat,hides, and antlers.It's about good times at the campfire and just enjoying the outdoors and the camaraderie of the hunt.

I apologize if I have posted anything that made you feel bad because you don't hunt with a dog. I invite you and your son and his friends to join us on one of the Youth Hunts coming up soon so you can see how much fun hunting can be with these great little dogs.


----------



## jimdog (Sep 18, 2014)

Hunt the way you like, it's for your enjoyment. For most of us that hunt dogs it's about the dog. I love to see good dog work whether it's squirrel, rabbit,, birds  or anything that can be hunted with a dog. Early season you'll kill more sitting in a feeding area in few minutes when the sun rises than I'll find under a dog all morning. After leaves fall it's in favor of a good dog and a lot of fun. I can walk 10 miles to kill 5 or 6 and someone will say they could kill 20 in their yard to make me feel stupid. It don't because I'm doing what I like. Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 18, 2014)

That's what it's all about!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 18, 2014)

Obviously today isn't my day to be wrighting, I don't think anything I've posted in any of the forums I'm on has come out right today. It's not that anyone in particular has made me feel bad, it's more like feeling like the lone ranger. I was just kinda curious if I was the only one like it seems or if there were others. I appreciate the offer Dave. I guess what got me thinking about it was the post about how bad it would be to extend deer season. I'll admit my first thought was "who cares, if I wanna shoot a squirrel I just swap my from my 30-30 to my .22 or 20G and go". It wasn't till I read all of it that I "got" what the problem is, and I understand that now. It was just at that point that I realized that all I read on here is about about using dogs and that got me wondering about seeming like the lone ranger. I didn't mean to offend anyone, and I sure don't question/ begrudge you using dogs.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 18, 2014)

I've never used a squirrel dog.  I just walk the roads of our club until I can hear one or two running around, barking, or cutting acorns/pinecones/whatever, then slip in and sit real still until they come out and give me a shot.  Kill 'em, wait 10-15 for any of their friends to come back out, and move on down the road.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 18, 2014)

Two people hunting tree rats at the same time at the same place will kill a bunch.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 18, 2014)

I have a dog, but NOT really a squirrel dog. I like to squirrel hunt because it gives me MORE time in the woods. I love to "still hunt", not just for squirrels, but DEER too. My old Lab has accompanied me on MANY hunts for over 12 years, and I have enjoyed him MUCH! However, I have still hunted for squirrels for over 60 years. During this time I have had a couple of tree dogs, but the success rate hunting with them is NOT greater than without! The fact is, you can teach your son to hunt each way and let him decide later if HE wants a dog. I am sure that there are hunters near you with dogs that could take you and your son on a few hunts, just to promote the sport and keep squirrel hunting alive!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 18, 2014)

Etoncathunter said:


> Obviously today isn't my day to be wrighting, I don't think anything I've posted in any of the forums I'm on has come out right today. It's not that anyone in particular has made me feel bad, it's more like feeling like the lone ranger. I was just kinda curious if I was the only one like it seems or if there were others. I appreciate the offer Dave. I guess what got me thinking about it was the post about how bad it would be to extend deer season. I'll admit my first thought was "who cares, if I wanna shoot a squirrel I just swap my from my 30-30 to my .22 or 20G and go". It wasn't till I read all of it that I "got" what the problem is, and I understand that now. It was just at that point that I realized that all I read on here is about about using dogs and that got me wondering about seeming like the lone ranger. I didn't mean to offend anyone, and I sure don't question/ begrudge you using dogs.



I understand what you're saying. It's easy to be misunderstood on an internet forum.

The smilies help a little,sometimes.I know that I come across as a curmudgeon sometimes, but don't mean to.


----------



## jigman29 (Sep 18, 2014)

I grew up still hunting them but when I was in my early 20s and started hunting with a friend who had a dog I was hooked.I will hunt them either way but I love to hunt anything I can with a dog.I am not much of a pup trainer but I still love to watch a dog work and listen to one tree.Give it a try and you will love it.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 18, 2014)

Speaking of which I have to figure out a way to get him in the woods soon. Between school, soccer, mommy making plans, and mandatory grand parents days scheduling stinks for getting him out. Tried last weekend, but the truck started overheating going up the mtn to hunt. I hope I have that fixed now.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 18, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Two people hunting tree rats at the same time at the same place will kill a bunch.





X-2....
I was taught by my Dad to "still hunt" an area, in a
hopscotch method, where one walked 20-30 yds and stopped, while the other(slightly behind and 20-30 yds
off to one side) watched and waited to see if squirrels
moved away from the person that is moving....
Squirrels will move away from the person it sees and give the "stander" a shot..
2nd person then does the same, and moves 20-30 yds
and lets the 1st person "watch"....5-10 minutes between
each "move".....
I am no expert by "todays" methods, but I have killed
100s of squirrels using what my dad taught me, even
if i hunt by myself....

I have never used a dog to hunt squirrels...


----------



## Gbeagle (Sep 18, 2014)

Cathunter you are not alone and don't feel any kind of way because you don't hunt over a dog. I have done both and they each have their merits and demerits. In your case it's going to be all about you and that boy of yours cutting his teeth in the woods dog or no dog!! Just be ready cause when he knocks that first squirrel out he's going to be 10ft tall and bullet proof for a few days


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 18, 2014)

I hear ya beagle, right now he is going to be MY squirrel dog. lol He's getting his 1st .22 for Christmas and I hope he gets the hang of it enough to hit the woods with it by the end of season. If not we'll spend all summer with it and he'll get him on them next season. He's all excited to go now even though he won't be shooting, he's already nominated himself to be in charge of carrying them. I think I'm gonna let him carry his Daisy BB gun when we go, so I can get him some more hands on safety stuff in the field.


----------



## caughtinarut (Sep 18, 2014)

Find a pecan tree right now. It seems like every squirrel in the county are in my 5 trees.


----------



## rwh (Sep 21, 2014)

i've got dogs but when i was a kid i stalked/sat.  i could probably kill more stalking sitting but i enjoy running the dogs as much or more than shooting the squirrel.  if you want a dog i'll have a litter ready in about 8 weeks that i will give puppies to youth hunters from.  my female got lost about 2 months ago and i found her yesterday and she's about to pop.  i won't allow for single registering the pups because of her breeding.  if a crooked dog trader got hold of a pup that was single registered with her pedigree he might gig somebody that didn't know better.  to be honest no matter what she's bred to the pups will probably be jam up dogs.  pm me if you're interested or know anyone that might be.


----------



## Scrapy (Sep 22, 2014)

Etoncathunter said:


> I've been reading here more this year than most because I'm getting back towards squirrel hunting to take my son with me. One thing that keeps popping up though is "Am I the only person that doesn't use a dog?" Don't get me wrong I have nothing against dogs I've never hunted over one, but that is just because I've never had the opportunity. Growing up squirrel hunting to me was always like deer hunting. You find a promising area, pull up a seat on a convenient stump, sit back and watch the sunrise throug the trees, watch the squirrels wake up and make their first bounces through the branches, and finally when you get a few far enough from their holes you "unleash heck". That is always an amazing way to start the day, some part of Heaven must be like that. The thing is though everything I read here makes me feel ignorant, incompetent, and backwards because I'm not using a dog.  So, that brings me back to my original question, am I the only one who doesn't use a dog?



Do not "feel ignorant, incompetent and backwards" . I feel the same way when I read about deer hunting or any kind of hunting without a dog. Heck , I even like more than one dog and folks make me "feel ignorant, incompetent, and backwards " because they say it only takes one dog to tree a coon or squirrel.  They are right. They say hunting more than one dog makes the other dogs second rate backsliders, mee tooers. LOL That a dog that would put in with another dog is no account.  Even a puppy should go off independently from his trainer dog and get after an Armadillo or whatever.  All folks , and this is just my opinion, tend to promote the style of hunting that suits their situation the best or what they feel is tradition.  I tried hunting one young dog all last season by himself. It was fine watching his progress but it did get kind of old seeing and hearing the same dog go do about the same thing every night.  

I my opinion, I can sit on my front poarch and eat a couple or three squirrels  a day and never hurt them. If you like to sneak and be still that is your business only.
Please don't decide by reading a still hunting squirrel hunting magazine that squirrels only exist in Wilderness Areas and that if a squirrel hears a yard dog bark that he is going to pack his nuts and migrate to another State.


----------



## Murphy (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't need a dog.....


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice, I take it he worked up a thirst?


----------



## Murphy (Sep 28, 2014)

urbanhawking will find your bird down in some strange places lol


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't use a dog.  I walk into the woods, wait a little while, keep an eye and ear out, and shoot when I see them.  Walk a little more, lean up against a tree, etc.


----------



## smoothie (Oct 6, 2014)

You will enjoy the talks/whispers with your son as you wait for the squirrels to come down. That is always the best part of hunting with my dad to this day! Even if we dont pull the trigger we both still learn something about nature. Usually i'm still the one learning. I am 35 and he is still the wildlife whiperer to me.


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 7, 2014)

If ya''' ll just get a regular yard dog,  and say to yourself, "I bet that dog would make something if he had a chance."  Once you do that one time and let him become a squirrel dog, or a rabbit dog , or a blood tracking dog or a coon dog or a deer chaser. It won't matter much. You might become whatever kind of hunter the dog becomes.  Then yu are on your way.  Next thing you know is you look at a pup and say to yourself  you got the makings of a squirrel dog in you. And you get to wondering? What makes a dog go hunt and then stop and tree till you get there.? Then you are hooked for ever.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 7, 2014)

I hunt my dogs mostly after the leaves are off. My dogs are like family to me. They aren't just here to tree ! A good tree dog will tree not only because they enjoy it but to please you. And as jig man said, it is a pleasure to watch them work and to listen to them tree.


----------



## vin-man (Oct 16, 2014)

I have hunted both ways, with and without a dog. As I am getting older, I like still hunting. Find a good looking area, sit quietly, and wait for the squirrels to show up. If there is no action in 20 min. or so, move on to another area and repeat the process. Very relaxing, and a good way to earn a squirrel supper. Your son will enjoy the time he spends in the woods with you, and you can pay more attention to teaching him, than following your dog.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't for squirrels we have rabbit dogs..but i love squirrel hunting!


----------



## blocky (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm betting 95% of squirrel hunters are stalk and sit. Not that many dog hunters out there. Just walking the roads and trails on the hunting club works for me. Get a few dillos now and then too.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 19, 2014)

I dont even think a dog could find one around my house this yr. In 2 evenings hunting deer. Ive not seen a single squirrel.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2014)

Squirrel hunted for years and never had a squirrel dog. Have not been in bout 15 years, but am thinking about starting back. We are completely cover up with them up here. I think that a dog would help cause I just don't get around like I used too.


----------



## PopPop (Oct 20, 2014)

Squirrel hunting for me has always been a game of woodsman ship and marksman ship. Stalking and making clean kills with a head shot. Get good at this and you can hunt any game on earth.
The dogs are fun too.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Oct 21, 2014)

of all the hunting I do, stalking through hardwood bottoms early mornings after squirrels are the most relaxing.


----------

